
NASA Teases ‘Psyche,’ a Robot to Explore an Asteroid Worth $10k Quadrillion - mythrwy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamiecartereurope/2020/07/07/nasa-teases-psyche-a-robot-to-explore-an-asteroid-worth-more-than-our-global-economy/#2190910f1c4b
======
nabla9
> The metals that make-up this one-of-a-kind asteroid could, according to
> some, be worth $10,000 quadrillion.

Multiplying quantity with current price is not reasonable way to estimate
value of metals in asteroids.

Based on the global mineral rents to global GDP ratio (0.45%) I would estimate
that if you had large metal and mineral ingot warehouse that would satisfy all
demand for next 100 years, you might be able to get $50-$60 trillion for it at
tops. Probably less.

( _Mineral rents_ are the difference between the value of production for a
stock of minerals at world prices and their total costs of production.)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Ok, but here's the thing: its not really an amount measurable in money. Let's
use 'civilizations' instead. It's many times the metals that entire
civilizations are built upon. Whatever 'valuation' we give it in a title, its
undeniably a game-changer.

Whether its actually accessible or even profitable to mine, is another subject
entirely. Remember, the Earth's core is quadrillions of times more iron than
that tiny asteroid, and nobody is getting excited about that. Even though its
a billion miles closer.

~~~
nabla9
I gave an estimate for ready to sell ingots that are in warehouse. That sets
the upper limit for the value.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
In the existing economy, which would be blown away and completely remade in a
new reality that includes teratons of cheap metal.

